# CPT 81002 u/a only question???



## apierce16 (Feb 15, 2014)

CPT 81002: U/A only

Example:  we dip a urine and it comes back with protein or it comes back w/ blood  > urine is sent to the lab (urinalysis) so the protein is quantified or so the RBCs are counted. 

Can we charge the U/A in the office on the same day the U/A goes to a lab?


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, a service was performed in-house.


----------



## Tonya_Keiser (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, you can charge for a lab service done in house, then send it to an outside laboratory for additional testing/confirmation. As long as a urine, blood, or other form of lab testing was done in-house, you can charge for that service.


----------



## apierce16 (Feb 16, 2014)

*add't question! You guy rock! U/A 81002/A4250*

Thank you for your answers. The physician office also bills A4250 along with 81002 is this ok too? I realize Medicare does not cover. They state carriers are paying for it.


----------

